# Shadow



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

here is Shadow my little Dark Eyed White boy


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im going to have to put my moderator hat on now and inform you that Shadow breaks the forums cuteness allowance, please remove some of Shadows cuteness before posting future pictures, oh and I think I might be in love :001_wub:


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

what tdm said....


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

This is shadow looking like dad are you finished with that stupid thing yet?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

DKDREAM said:


> This is shadow looking like dad are you finished with that stupid thing yet?


yep i recognize that look.....when the camera comes out the ferrets try to run and hide lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmmm you obviously didnt understand my earlier warning, since I think that picture is actually even cuter  :001_wub:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> yep i recognize that look.....when the camera comes out the ferrets try to run and hide lol


lol he wanted to go and play. He is a right clown, loved talking and dancing and his belly tickled.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Hmmm you obviously didnt understand my earlier warning, since I think that picture is actually even cuter  :001_wub:


think i'm heading for a banning lol ooops


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww hes gorgeous DK


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

How did I miss this 

He is Gorgeous. I love the dark eyes..and look at that little nose....

p.s are we still on for the trip to snazzy's Keith? ..teehee :001_tt1:


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> How did I miss this
> 
> He is Gorgeous. I love the dark eyes..and look at that little nose....
> 
> p.s are we still on for the trip to snazzy's Keith? ..teehee :001_tt1:


you are both welcome to visit anytime....though i will be checking bags before you leave!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> you are both welcome to visit anytime....though i will be checking bags before you leave!!!


thats ok I have big pockets, I am sure solomai will love to snuggle up in them and erm stay still


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

DKDREAM said:


> thats ok I have big pockets, I am sure solomai will love to snuggle up in them and erm stay still


:lol: :lol ::lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

If you can keep solomai still for more then quarter of a second you are more then welcome to take her   

*sedatives are not allowed* :001_tongue:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> :lol: :lol ::lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> If you can keep solomai still for more then quarter of a second you are more then welcome to take her
> 
> *sedatives are not allowed* :001_tongue:


:001_tt1::001_tt1: is ferret tone aloud?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

hmmm what is ferret tone lol? and no


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> hmmm what is ferret tone lol? and no


its an oil supplement they love

Ferretone Skin & Coat Food Supplement 473ml / 16 oz bottle CHEAPEST ON EBAY UK! | eBay


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

oh just looked and muttered more money to spend on bloody pets lol.

i shall get some when next i have cash.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> oh just looked and muttered more money to spend on bloody pets lol.
> 
> i shall get some when next i have cash.


a cheaper alternative is sunflower oil/olive oil mix, they'll go mad for it.


----------

